
Don't know what startup to do? Try this - danw
http://liftlab.com/think/nova/2008/10/14/exquisite-mobile/
======
steelhive
I must be using the wrong set of dice. I've rolled three different times and
each time I get "use GPS to mine for virtual gold for lawful, evil magic-
users".

